# Anyone using iRule with an Android?



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I am interested in the iRule remote control and would like to use it with my android devices. 

I have been reading their support forum and it looks like the Android version of their program is a "red headed stepchild" and not very well supported or updated. A very old post stated they had added a programmer to the android team and they were working on updating the android version to match the iPhone version. Reading their year old support posts are not inspiring a lot of confidence in their product.

Does anyone here use iRule's android version?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

from what I tried it was really buggy, but I haven't tried it in quite some time


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Mike how long ago was your last trial? It looks like they has an update last August. .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

swatkins said:


> Mike how long ago was your last trial? It looks like they has an update last August. .


At least a year ago


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

I might just try it out and report back on what I find...


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did you try it out?


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> Did you try it out?


I did play with it for a bit, but life keeps getting in the way of my fun... In a few months I hope to be able to do some more work on my room and then I'll have time to give it a real test..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

swatkins said:


> I did play with it for a bit, but life keeps getting in the way of my fun... In a few months I hope to be able to do some more work on my room and then I'll have time to give it a real test..


I de would like to hear how it works out for you... I am debating about getting it but I am hearing some bad things about getting it working.... I am not a programmer or I would have my CQC up and running again, and not be looking at iRule. I tried iRule and I can't even log into it... It keeps saying username and or password is bad.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am looking at trying IRULE out but it seems like a lot of people here are not using it just yet. I may give it a go.


----------



## kirky27 (Jan 21, 2014)

I use it and I have no problems. I control:
1) Genie DirecTV DVR
2) Panasonic plasma TV
3) Sony PS3
4) Anthem MRX 710 AVR


----------

